# Agile Toucan Meets Starling / Tragic Encounter



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

My new Tube shooter from Dankung bags a starling, shooting up into a tree, body shot with 1/2" steel...Just fluttered to the ground. Agile Toucan 1 Flying Rats 0


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

For the record In IL starlings are considered an invasive species and are fair game anytime


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Half inch steel?? Geeeez. Did u aim?? Dankungs are tricky to aim.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Yes 1/2" I am not as accurate with the Dankung as my Scout or Hathcock, So no head shots and I wanted to make sure death was instant. I did aim, this was not a flock shot. It was a single starling on a tree branch. See the Pic the Agile Toucan is not a bent rod shooter, its a cut out SS sling you can shoot flat bands ( I intend to once the tubes are shot) also it has a pretty wide fork gap see pic in reference to my Scorpion. I have to aim about an inch low.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Kickass. Yea almost the same gap as the scorpion and I can see the flat top gives a better aiming line.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

pult421 said:


> Kickass. Yea almost the same gap as the scorpion and I can see the flat top gives a better aiming line.


Its also perfectly pocketable. I may band her up with flat bands this weekends and see how that goes


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am a fan of the Agile Toucan. My only complaint is that being steel, it is heavier in my pocket than I like.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Charles said:


> I am a fan of the Agile Toucan. My only complaint is that being steel, it is heavier in my pocket than I like.
> 
> Cheers .....


Hello Charles, I don't find it too heavy. I usually am carrying a Cold Steel Spartan in my front pocket, its basically a folding pocket sword, lol so I don't notice the weight. Are you using tubes with it or have you banded it with flats ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

truthornothing said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > I am a fan of the Agile Toucan. My only complaint is that being steel, it is heavier in my pocket than I like.
> ...


I carry my slingshots in the big side pockets of my cargo pants ... and that weight of the AT banging around annoys me.

I still have mine banded with Chinese tubes ... If I shot it more often, I would put flats on it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I was waiting on your review of this and the release aid you had posted before but I think this is as good of review as any. Did you use the release aid with this? Either way, I'm glad your arm and arthritis are doing better to pull those bands back. Good shooting.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Great job! As far as I know Starlings and English sparrows aren't protected anywhere in the US. Non native and very invasive. Get all you can. For a guy that really likes birds, I despise both of those species.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't seen the toucan yet...yeah, seems flat enough to pocket in the hip pocket. I have some trousers with cargo pockets on the leg and weighty things like cell phones and some of my heavier super ergo slingshots flop-flop too much and are as Charles said, annoying. I don't like hip pockets for slingshots either. I carry a slingshot stuck in my belt actually, inside by britches, next to my shirt, in the back, like I used to carry my .45 1911. In the hollow of my back a slingshot fits perfectly...I can bend over and it isn't uncomfortable, but not talking about my fat boy super ergos however, they go in my large ski pack (butt pack)... I carry a special frame I made for carry that is not too bulky yet not a slim jim either and with a shorter handle too.

I also use a pistol holster clipped to my belt for a more conservatively sized slingsot frame as well.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

RyanJL said:


> I was waiting on your review of this and the release aid you had posted before but I think this is as good of review as any. Did you use the release aid with this? Either way, I'm glad your arm and arthritis are doing better to pull those bands back. Good shooting.


Ryan, I did not use the release aid with this one. I have finished my review if you want to take a look. I have been a bit under the weather and just did not have to oomph to finish until today. Zapped a few more starlings with my original Hatchcock poly small sniper though. I am still most deadly with that frame.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> Yes 1/2" I am not as accurate with the Dankung as my Scout or Hathcock, So no head shots and I wanted to make sure death was instant. I did aim, this was not a flock shot. It was a single starling on a tree branch. See the Pic the Agile Toucan is not a bent rod shooter, its a cut out SS sling you can shoot flat bands ( I intend to once the tubes are shot) also it has a pretty wide fork gap see pic in reference to my Scorpion. I have to aim about an inch low.


What's the red slingshot?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

K Williams said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > Yes 1/2" I am not as accurate with the Dankung as my Scout or Hathcock, So no head shots and I wanted to make sure death was instant. I did aim, this was not a flock shot. It was a single starling on a tree branch. See the Pic the Agile Toucan is not a bent rod shooter, its a cut out SS sling you can shoot flat bands ( I intend to once the tubes are shot) also it has a pretty wide fork gap see pic in reference to my Scorpion. I have to aim about an inch low.
> ...


A prototype Scorpion by Bill Hayes


----------

